
Next Level Social Media Sharing - hnchanger
How About changing the way you use sharing buttons on your website?<p>Get The Most out of your sharing buttons.<p>I&#x27;ve roughly build a landing page myself...<p>After thinking every thing through, I&#x27;ve come up with a small view of my product and what all it&#x27;ll offer (atleast initially).<p><i>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.subscribepage.com&#x2F;y1s9x4</i><p>Though, first I wanted to validate the idea from people like YOU.<p>Here&#x27;s a quick look over the features of my product:<p>Social Media Sharing Buttons (boring)<p>Prompt the Sharers to like&#x2F;follow on Social Media via sharing buttons (unique)<p>Provide timely reminders and prompts to the users to share on social media or comment on your website (unique)<p>And, MUCH MORE.<p>So, I want you to take a look and:
Please comment there, let me know what you think!
======
chphipps
Looks awesome. A few points though... on the demo pages you have up, make them
more realistic. You want to be showing potential clients exactly what it could
and will look like if they work with you.

The idea is sound - and you obviously have the skills needed to provide it.
Just put more emphasis on how it will look and work, show off everything you
can do on the landing page.

~~~
hnchanger
Thanks a lot for your feedback, Just build it roughly in an hour to show the
keypoints.

Now I think I will invest time on creating a better landing page.

And the reason also for why one should use it.

